# Torn CV boot repair



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone tackled this beast before? I have a torn outer CV boot on my pickup and am wondering what the difficulty level is. Is it something I should have taken care of at a good shop?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thepeelsessions said:


> Has anyone tackled this beast before? I have a torn outer CV boot on my pickup and am wondering what the difficulty level is. Is it something I should have taken care of at a good shop?


The difficulty level completely depends upon your skills and tools on hand. At my shop when we find a boot torn on an axle that has over 100,000 miles on it we just replace the axle and joints as an assembly. I can usually find new ones for about $100. That said, a boot kit with clamps and grease is around $30, but is much more labor intensive to do. 

They make quick boot style repair kits, but I'd only use one if I were stuck across country and couldn't do it right, because they are basically for temporary use and won't stay together very long.

Doing a quick search I found brand new Cardone half shaft assemblies at RockAuto on line for $44.79.










-Roger


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd suggest replacing the entire unit. If the boot has been torn for any length of time and water / dirt has entered the joint, then you're gonna' have problems sooner than later.


----------

